# Apple Cider Vinegar making ?



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone make Apple cider vinegar? I am trying. I started with Apple cores and peels from my pie apples. I added water to cover in a crock. I added honey, and a glob of mother. Covered it with a muslin cloth. I stir it daily. It was smelling like beer now it's more like a combination of wine/ vinegar smell. I still have the cores and peels in the crock should I remove them or just let it brew??

Sorry If this is not in the right catagory please move.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I make a barrel of apple juice every year, it turns to cider, hard cider and then I add a little mother from last years vinegar to make new vinegar....James


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If one doesn't have last year's vinegar, you can use Bragg's as a starter, so to speak.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

So do I strain the peeling and cores out or leave them in for now? When should I take them out? Thanks for any help....


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I use my own apple cider, but will be experimenting making the vinegar a few different ways.

Here is a link for an easy process using cores/peels:

http://www.nourishingdays.com/2010/11/making-homemade-apple-peel-vinegar/

If you google "making vinegar with apple cores," you will find all sorts of links to helpful information.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you lorichristie, I guess I'm doing fine with it.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

In order to make vinegar you have to use an alcoholic beverage not plain juice. The vinegar mother coverts the alcohol into acetic acid.


----------

